

Fresh Stats Comparing Traditional IT and DevOps Oriented Productivity - martinjlogan
http://devops.com/2013/06/04/fresh-stats-comparing-traditional-it-and-devops-oriented-productivity/

======
martinjlogan
Stats on where time is spent in traditional IT operations and DevOps
operations based on a fairly broad based survey of 620 engineers.

